
Adventures in High Availability Logging – ELK Stack on Kubernetes - chrisd1100
https://blog.parsec.tv/adventures-in-high-availability-logging-elk-on-kubernetes-5f38768e1740
======
erik_nygren
Hey all, I'm the author if this post, let me know what you think. I'll be
posting more on this topic in the future and would love to hear others share
their logging ups and downs and so inform future topics.

